

Why men love breasts - ezl
http://www.livescience.com/23500-why-men-love-breasts.html

======
fossuser
Someone is assuming facts not in evidence - I don't think 'men love breasts'
is universally true. Even if it was it's trivial to speculate on evolutionary
potential with no testing, not really worthy writing an article about.

Hardly a 'theory' more of a hypothesis - and barely one at that.

------
loceng
Do we really need a reason why?

~~~
wting
Science sets out to answer the "why's" of the world. Why is there lightning?
Why does a fungus grow a certain way?
([http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100121141051.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100121141051.htm))

Sometimes answering these seemingly innocuous questions leads to deep insights
into natural behaviors.

“I have a friend who's an artist and has sometimes taken a view which I don't
agree with very well. He'll hold up a flower and say "look how beautiful it
is," and I'll agree. Then he says "I as an artist can see how beautiful this
is but you as a scientist take this all apart and it becomes a dull thing,"
and I think that he's kind of nutty. First of all, the beauty that he sees is
available to other people and to me too, I believe. Although I may not be
quite as refined aesthetically as he is ... I can appreciate the beauty of a
flower. At the same time, I see much more about the flower than he sees. I
could imagine the cells in there, the complicated actions inside, which also
have a beauty. I mean it's not just beauty at this dimension, at one
centimeter; there's also beauty at smaller dimensions, the inner structure,
also the processes. The fact that the colors in the flower evolved in order to
attract insects to pollinate it is interesting; it means that insects can see
the color. It adds a question: does this aesthetic sense also exist in the
lower forms? Why is it aesthetic? All kinds of interesting questions which the
science knowledge only adds to the excitement, the mystery and the awe of a
flower. It only adds. I don't understand how it subtracts.”

\-- Richard Feynman

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgaw9qe7DEE>

~~~
roopeshv
i think the gp was asking a rhetorical question

